# udergoing donor IUI



## buttie (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi, my name is Maria and i'm 39yrs old this year and recently had surgery to remove endometriosis from my ovary and bladder and was soo excited when all went well so that i could start treatment.
I was told by consultant that IUI would be a good option and that IVF was overkill where treatment was concerned.  I was also told by the IUI nurse that it had a 33% success rate.  So with such good odds I decided to go for donor IUI.  
I’m a bit cross now because once I had started and paid for treatment I was told that that information was incorrect and that it had a 10% success rate and that IVF had a far greater success rate especially due to my age.
On Thursday 12th July I underwent donor IUI insemination which was quite painful as the nurse had problems inserting the clamp and about 3 days later I was terrified and in agony with horrific stomach pains, sweating profusely and feeling as though I was going to pass out.
So I rang the out of hours number. When the nurse questioned why my partner wasn’t with me and how could I have fertility treatment without one, I explained about a donor she sounded disgusted as though I almost deserved to be in this predicament for going it alone and she had no use for me.
At the hospital I was told that my cervix had gone into spasm due to the problems with the insertion of the clamp during IUI. I was just relieved that the pain had stopped.
The Fertility Clinic prescribed progesterone peccaries which I have used each night since the IUI.  I am now on day10 following insemination but since day 8 I’ve had a small amount of very light brown discharge and on one occasion a very small amount of blood but it is back now to a light brown discharge.  My boobies are not as painful and I’m sure my AF is starting as I was told With IUI your period could be either early or late and I can feel that sensation as though your period is slowly making it’s way down all the time.  I'm om my tod and would love to hear from anyone.


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

HI buttie,

why not come and join us on IUI girls TTC part 171, there are lots of women there going through IUI but not neccessarily DI.

Can I just say how brave i think you are going through this alone, treatment of any kind is hard enough when you can share with your prtner but to go it alone - you are so brave!!

You've been through so much already with your endo etc, to get to the point you are is an acheivement and your doing great!

How dare that nurse treat you the way she did  , nobody should judge you!!!!

Sincerely hope AF stays away for you.....

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Buttie

I am sorry that you have been in pain. I guess the bleeding could be implantation bleeding but I never got any. We are all diferent.
The 33% rate of success is more the IVF one and the IUI is near 10% depending on your clinic and your age. Bear in mind that donor sperm is also a bit more lazy as it has been frozen but you only need one good strong one in the lot!

You can also join us in the Anyone else using Donor sperm part 48! thread (Anyone else using Donor sperm part 48!) as we all use donor sperm and do usually IUI first and sometimes go onto IVF (in my case due to stats I prefered to stop at 3 IUI and go direct to IVF but some say that with 6IUI you get a good chance). 

Good luck for the end of your 2ww.

Steph


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi Buttie,

Have a look on here, theres lots of people undergoing DIUI's. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=64.0

xdebsx


----------



## buttie (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi everyone, thank you so much for your kind e-mails and words of support.  I was a bit scared of what reception I would get after that nasty nurse, but i'm glad to say that I need not have been so worried.  It is really nice to no that i'm not alone and am really glad that I joined x


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi Buttie

Welcome to FF.  I'm sorry to hear you're having a hard time just now.  I can't believe you were treated so badly by that nurse.  It's none of her business what your personal situation is, and if she's nothing positive and supportive to say then she should say nothing at all!    You'll find a very friendly bunch of people on FF.  There are all sorts of people on here with all sorts of personal situations, and I know there are others on here who don't have partners.  

I'm also on day 10 of my treatment.  I'm getting all the usual symptoms that I get every month, which I'm sure isn't a good sign, but I'm trying to keep positive!  

Good luck with the rest of your 2WW     

Txx


----------

